# Incorporating Meatballs Into My Sunday Sauce



## Mylegsbig (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guys, i recently cooked some meatballs and they were FANTASTIC.  I want to incorporate meatballs into my sunday sauce, but not sure the best way to do it.


Here is some info about the meatballs.   they are meat, egg, milk, soft bread crumbs, garlic, onion, parsley, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes


I cook them by browing them in olive oil in a large skillet.

Okay, heres the deal. I want to eliminate the meat component of my sunday sauce and replace it with these meatballs.

Here is the liquid in my sauce.

1 can 28oz Whole Tomatoes
1 can tomato paste 6 oz
3/4 Cup Red Wine
1 cup Spring Water Liquid with dried porcini mushroom broth.

I normally add 1 1/2 lb of meat to this and simmer it for around 2 hours.

Okay, so can i brown these meatballs, just dump in the sauce,and simmer for two hours like i did before?

Also, is it safe to just brown them on all sides, not completely cook them,and then toss them in the sauce?  I love to let my sauce simmer for a couple hours is why im asking.

Also, will the 1 1/2 lb of meatballs, golfball shaped, be sufficiently covered up by the amount of liquid im using?

Any tips you can give me on how to impliment these meatballs would be great.

Question 2:  Do you think this would be a good mixture for meatballs to go in my red sauce,  1/3 Ground Beef, 1/3 Ground Pork, 1/3 Hot Italian Sausage


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

I do what you are suggesting.  The browning in the pan does not have to cook the meatballs completely.  They'll cook qiute nicely in the simmering sauce.  Stir them occasionally but be gentle so the meatballs don't break up.  The amount of liquid should be enough to cover.

Also, be sure to deglaze the pan you brown the meatballs in and add the deglazing liquid to the sauce (you could use the red wine or just a little of the sauce).  Lots of great flavor there.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 17, 2006)

Andy,if you don't mind, could you post the recipe you use for meatballs with red sauce?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

MLB:
 
This a recipe I took from David Ruggierio, an Italian American chef who had a show on Food TV a number of years ago.
 
Sunday Ragu​
 
1/4 C Olive Oil
2       Italian Peppers, diced
1 C    Onion, diced
2 C    Crimini Mushrooms, diced
4       Garlic, sliced thin
18 Oz Tomato Paste (3 cans)
4 C     Water
56 Oz  Canned Tomato (2 cans)
28 Oz  Water (1 can)
2 Tb     Oregano (1 sprig-fresh)
1 tsp    Salt 
5         Basil Leaves (3 Tb-dry)
1/8 tsp Crushed Red Pepper 
3 Tb     Olive Oil 
12        Meatballs
1 Lb     Stew Beef Cubes 
6          Sweet Italian Sausage

 
Sauté the peppers, onions, mushrooms and garlic in the olive oil for 10 minutes. 

Add the tomato paste and sauté, constantly stirring, for 5 minutes. Stir in the 4 cups of water and simmer for 20 minutes.

Add the canned tomatoes, the 28 ounces of water, the oregano, salt, basil and red pepper. Bring to a boil and simmer for 2 hours with a wooden spoon under the cover to keep the lid partially open.

Place the remaining olive oil in a large skillet and brown the meats.

Add the browned meats to the sauce after the 2 hours. Continue to cook for 1 1/2 hours, stirring periodically, be careful not to break the meatballs. 

When the sauce is ready, skim the excess oil from the top, adjust the seasoning and serve. 



*Meatballs (Polpetti)*​ 

3 Tb Olive Oil 
1 Small Onion, minced 
3 Garlic, minced 
1 Lb Ground Beef 
1 Lb Ground Veal 
1/2 Lb Ground Pork 
1 1/4 C Bread Crumbs 
3/4 C Pecorino Romano, grated
2 Tb Italian parsley, chopped 
TT S&P 
3 Eggs 



Place 1 tablespoon of the olive oil in a skillet over medium heat. Sauté the onion and garlic for 3 minutes or until the onion is translucent. Set aside to cool. 

In a large bowl, thoroughly combine the three meats, bread crumbs, cheese, the cooled onion and garlic, parsley, salt, pepper and eggs. 

Shape the mixture into balls approximately the size of a large egg. You should end up with 24 meatballs. 

Brown the meatballs in 2 tablespoons of olive oil.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 17, 2006)

That is one **** of a recipe man.  That is big league stuff.  Thanks Andy.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 17, 2006)

Andy, what did you think about the idea of 1/3 Beef/ 1/3 Pork  1/3 Hot Italian Sausage ?

Do the ratios need to be adjusted?  Is sausage ok to put in meatballs?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Andy, what did you think about the idea of 1/3 Beef/ 1/3 Pork 1/3 Hot Italian Sausage ?
> 
> Do the ratios need to be adjusted? Is sausage ok to put in meatballs?


 
It's different.  You probably don't need both the ground pork and the sausage since the sausage is made with ground pork.  The pork adds some fat and flavor.  Try ground veal or just add more beef.  Try it the way you have it and if you don't like it, then consider adjusting the ratios.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 17, 2006)

dont eat veal, but aye you're right about the sausage

gonna go half pork half beef

cheers


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

You could also do half beef and half sausage.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay guys i got this sauce going got all the meatballs in it and its simmering, partially covered

what are the advantages to keeping it covered?

How often should i stir it?  When i stir should i gentle scrape the bottom?

It's a big teflon pot.

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

Stir it every 20 minutes or so.  Gently move the meat around in the pot.  You shouldn't have to worry about scraping the bottom if you're just simmering gently.

The sauce is cooked uncovered to allow some of the liquid to cook off, resulting in a thicker sauce.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 17, 2006)

ah, i see.  thanks again.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 17, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The sauce is cooked uncovered to allow some of the liquid to cook off, resulting in a thicker sauce.


 
Condensation goes up (steam) and concentration occurs to the final product. I keep forgetting that, as I like a thicker sauce!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 17, 2006)

It's not that hard to convert:

1) use your TNT (favorite) meatball recipe - and brown like you usually do.
2) When browned remove them to a platter while you continue with the following:
3) pour off the grease and add onion, garlic, other vegetables and saute until just tender 
4) add the wine and deglaze the pan
5) add the rest of your sauce/gravy components like you normally would.
6) bring just to a boil, add the meatballs, reduce to a low simmer (about 180-F) and slap the lid on
7) simmer for 1-2 hours - gently stirring about every 20-30 minutes 
8) if you want to thicken the sauce/gravy - remove the lid for the last 30-minutes - 1 hour.

The meatballs do not need to be fully cooked at the beginning - they will cook in the sauce/gravy.

The "traditional" meatball mixture is equal parts (1/3 each) ground beef, pork and veal. XW used ground turkey in place of the veal sometimes (depending on availibity, price and our budget for the week) ... and in a slow simmered meatball gravy I never noticed a difference in flavor.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay guys quick question.   By the way, this sauce turned out to be the best sauce ive ever cooked, EVER.  and the meatballs were AMAZING. i got some gourmet pecorino cheese from italy.  SO DELICIOUS.

I have a bunch of these left over and want to make meatball subs today.

What is the best way to heat up these meatballs? they are ina tupperware with the sauce.


----------



## Alix (Feb 18, 2006)

Do them in the microwave if you are in a hurry. I don't think it would hurt them. Don't do it in the tupperware though. Put them in a glass dish.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 18, 2006)

Alix not in a hurry

i was thinking maybe put them in a foil packet and bake em in the oven @ 350?

rather not use the micro on these exquisite meatballs


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2006)

Heat them on the stovetop in a small pan over med-low heat.


----------

